# make buildworld fails; register %rsp is only available in 64-bit mode



## daeron (May 20, 2015)

Been trying to buildworld on a amd Kabini A4-5000 Quad-core that I've been running for the past year, I've done about four buildworlds before but this time I'm having trouble.


```
uname -a
FreeBSD 10.1-STABLE FreeBSD 10.1-STABLE #0: Fri Jan 16 23:43:34 EST 2015     root:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh -o root -g wheel -m 444  crtbegin.o /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32/crtbegin.o
sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh -o root -g wheel -m 444  crtend.o /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32/crtend.o
sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh -o root -g wheel -m 444  crtbeginT.o /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32/crtbeginT.o
sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh -o root -g wheel -m 444  crtbeginS.o /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32/crtbeginS.o
sh /usr/src/tools/install.sh -o root -g wheel -m 444  crtendS.o /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32/crtendS.o
===> lib/csu/amd64 (obj,depend,all,install)
rm -f .depend
CC='cc -m32 -march=k8 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32' mkdep -f .depend -a    -I/usr/src/lib/csu/amd64/../common -I/usr/src/lib/csu/amd64/../../libc/include -std=gnu99   /usr/src/lib/csu/amd64/crt1.c /usr/src/lib/csu/amd64/crti.S /usr/src/lib/csu/amd64/crtn.S
cc: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32'
cc -m32 -march=k8 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32 -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/src/lib/csu/amd64/../common  -I/usr/src/lib/csu/amd64/../../libc/include -fno-omit-frame-pointer -std=gnu99 -Qunused-arguments   -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wunused-parameter -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Winline -Wnested-externs -Wredundant-decls -Wold-style-definition -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -S -o crt1.s /usr/src/lib/csu/amd64/crt1.c
sed -i "" -e '/\.note\.tag/s/progbits/note/' crt1.s
cc -m32 -march=k8 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -c -o crt1.o crt1.s
cc: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-D COMPAT_32BIT'
cc: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/'
cc: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32'
cc -m32 -march=k8 -DCOMPAT_32BIT  -isystem /usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/include/  -L/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32  -B/usr/obj/usr/src/lib32/usr/lib32 -O2 -pipe  -I/usr/src/lib/csu/amd64/../common  -I/usr/src/lib/csu/amd64/../../libc/include -fno-omit-frame-pointer -std=gnu99 -Qunused-arguments   -Wsystem-headers -Werror -Wall -Wno-format-y2k -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wpointer-arith -Wreturn-type -Wcast-qual -Wwrite-strings -Wswitch -Wshadow -Wunused-parameter -Wcast-align -Wchar-subscripts -Winline -Wnested-externs -Wredundant-decls -Wold-style-definition -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable  -c /usr/src/lib/csu/amd64/crti.S -o crti.o
/usr/src/lib/csu/amd64/crti.S:34:10: error: register %rsp is only available in 64-bit mode
subq $8,%rsp
         ^~~~
/usr/src/lib/csu/amd64/crti.S:41:10: error: register %rsp is only available in 64-bit mode
subq $8,%rsp
         ^~~~
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[4]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/csu/amd64
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (May 20, 2015)

Can you post the output of `svnlite info /usr/src`? And have you tried updating the source once more? You may just have checked out the source right in the middle of a big commit.


----------



## daeron (May 20, 2015)

Thanks. I don't use subversion. The failed builds were with ctm src-10 755 and ctm src-10 756.
The current subversion revision equiv is 283094.
I noted there was a update in the amd GENERIC between the two but the build still fails.
There's been another update but it only touches contrib/tcpdump/tcpdump.c  and  sys/dev/hyperv/netvsc/hv_netvsc_drv_freebsd.c.


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2015)

I would suggest using SVN, I'm not sure if CTM is still working.


----------

